# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  New Hampshire Residents are Pikers on Gun Ownership

## Anti Federalist

There's no source listed on this chart or where or who it came from.

I don't believe that number for a second.

Even if the result of some "legit" poll, the pollsters got lied to.

"How many guns do I own? None...they all got lost in a tragic boating accident."


*New Hampshire Residents are Pikers on Gun Ownership*

https://granitegrok.com/blog/2022/05...-gun-ownership

by Skip / 10 May 2022

Cmon, get with it!

----------


## Anti Federalist

Nahh, definitely bullshot.

Montana and New Hampshire have populations that are similar, just over 1 million.

So far in 2022 that have NICS numbers that are almost the same, about 45,000 and 46,000 for MT and NH, and both states have no other legal requirement for a NICS other than a firearms transaction.

But Montana records a 52 percent rate to New Hampshire's 14 percent?

Nahh, not buying that one...that pollster got lied to.

----------


## Invisible Man

I think it might be a typo. New Hampshire's at 41 percent, and somebody flipped the digits to 14.

Here's another source that shows them at 41.

https://worldpopulationreview.com/st...rship-by-state

The data from that one comes from the below RAND study.

https://www.rand.org/pubs/tools/TL354.html

However, all the numbers in the OP are different from this other source, so its data must have come from something else. Most of the time the difference isn't nearly as big as it is for New Hampshire though.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I think it might be a typo. New Hampshire's at 41 percent, and somebody flipped the digits to 14.
> 
> Here's another source that shows them at 41.
> 
> https://worldpopulationreview.com/st...rship-by-state
> 
> The data from that one comes from the below RAND study.
> 
> https://www.rand.org/pubs/tools/TL354.html
> ...


Thanks for the info.

----------


## Anti Globalist

How great it would be if that map showed 100% of the population of each state owned guns.

----------

